# medical examination costs



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi. am just working out all our pennies we need to save to emigrate. can anyone tell me what the rough costs will be for us for medical examinations. there are four of us in our family.
i am a nurse and will need an x ray i believe. there is also my wife, my 5 year old daughter and 3 year old son.
thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

We are a family of four and in 2006 we had our medicals....this is what we paid:

x-rays: £40 each ( http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf )
Medicals: £130 each per adult, $75 each per child ( http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf )

If I remember correctly anyone under 16 doesn't have a chest x-ray.

Dolly


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are a family of four and in 2006 we had our medicals....this is what we paid:
> 
> ...


thanks dolly. seems that they have gone up a bit, as expected really, since then. Doh! i didnt think think to actually phone my nearest centre. for whom i put in my original post, i was told £976 total. that includes vat and a 10% reduction. was expecting around 900 to be honest but was hoping to get it cheaper. never mind its only money and the end product will be worth it!!! thanks again dolly


----------

